

Show HN: Website design reviews for side-projects and startups - pseudometa
https://www.dustinkirk.com/index.php

======
pseudometa
Office Hours is a service I created after reading this article about
"Freelance as a Service" about a month ago here on HN.

[http://letsworkshop.com/freelance-as-a-
service/](http://letsworkshop.com/freelance-as-a-service/)

------
brothe2000
Nice. Clean, staightforward, and will probably drive some money your way.

It will be a great lead into other services and requests from customers.

